# Anybody wear shop aprons?



## deck99 (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been thinking about buying a shop apron. Any suggestions. Leather or canvas? Anyone where them?
Where to buy?

deck99


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

I think turners should wear aprons. I don't do turning.


----------



## bayspt (Apr 4, 2008)

Wear one quite a bit. holds all of my must haves. square, 6" rule, tape, fraction calipers, eraser, pencil, dust brush, etc. oddly enough, i wear my apron mostly for flat work and not so much for turning.


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

aprons are great, I find that they protect the jeans/trousers quite a bit so you do not get those annoying worn through parts where your keys or pocket knife are in the pockets, not to mention protect your chest and legs mostly from any kind of adhesive dripage…

Here is what mine looks like (and probably most popular model of apron in my area): these pics are about 3 years old










Some of my mates being cool!


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

I wouldn't be comfortable in my shop with out my apron. It has become part of me. I have one like Nicholas has, with pockets it carries as much as Jimmy's does and sometimes even more. Besides the wife says it keeps some of the sawdust off my cloths, therefore out of her house.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't really wear a apron, I don't like the strap around the back of my neck. I bought a sleeve less vest from Woodcraft. I love it..


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a canvas one I picked up at one of the big box stores. Its ok, but would like something a little nicer. They are available at all the wood suppliers, Woodcraft, Rockler etc. The nicest I have seen, I believe, is at Highland. Maybe I will treat myself to an early fathers day being that Christmas and the birthday are long gone


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

I wear a bib apron, use it all the time ,great place to put 6" square,and rule DC remote ect. its not much for keeping clean because its short but its lite. Its made from ballistic nylon whatever that is? but its seams stong enough , and for 9.00 from Grizzly if you don't like it hang it up and throw darts at it.LOL.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Mine is made of denim, LOML made it for me a few years ago. Mostly wear it for turning and glueups.


----------



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

A good source is aprons.net or duluthtrading.com


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Mine's denim too and wear it most of the time. I like the pockets, because I'm always loosing pencils.


----------



## brandonsommer (Jan 31, 2010)

I've never used an apron, nor do I own one. I'm kinda under the same mindset as woodworm, it's something that I feel is for turning. Although it's probably not a bad idea to wear one or other reasons.


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

They are good. Especially for holding…
Where's that damn pencil…and that ruler?!!!

The leather ones are real nice but seem a bit heavy. Harbor F offers one a a low price.

And WalMart's got cotton full length aprons 'bout $5 - 6.00 (?)

-Peter


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I must admit I wear an apron. Denim. My sister made it. I don't keep anything in the pockets except sawdust. So it is mostly to keep dust from leaving the shop. It allows me to go and work for 15 minutes without changing. (Does anyone ever really change?)

Steve


----------



## Chiefk (Jan 28, 2008)

I bought a canvas apron from Duluth Trading. I wear it whenever I work in my shop. It is great for keeping a tape measure, small square and other items I use often. The only problem I have is the pockets seem to have sawdust magnets sewn in the lining. pkennedy


----------



## bobbyt99 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a canvas apron that I got from Lee Valley. It has spent the past few years draped over the lathe because the only time I wear it is when I'm turning.

-Bobby


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

I have 4 if you count a carpenters nail pouch. Different ones for different occasions. Two cotton/poly bibs aprons with chest pockets, the nail apron, and my favorite a leather bib apron I made when I did a lot of power carving sitting down.


----------



## FatScratch (May 11, 2009)

I got one from Duluth with the cross-back straps and their firehose material. It is great having the pockets and never having to worry about getting glue on my clothes. It is comfortable and very durable. I wouldn't be without a shop apron anymore more.


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

I say your choice,a lot of them out there,Yep I have two,Wear them some when turning, but mostly when glue up ad staining and painting.
I can never find a pencil even if I have it on ,so I just have pencils all over the shop then i can always find one near where I am working.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've tried them over the years but find them uncomfortable.


----------



## Raymondz (Jul 4, 2008)

I bought one years ago, but didn't like it.


----------



## marka (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a leather apron and wear it whenever I'm working in my shop. It is especially important when I'm applying finishes because I do get a bit sloppy at times. This is my first apron and I bought it in the fall. I will probably get another lighter weight apron when the weather gets hot.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Guys:.... I have 4 aprons, actually, 2 that my wife custom-made for me. Both are heavy demin, like a pair of Levis. One is a short bib-type with lots of pockets for holding everything like smokes, d.c. remote, 6" ruler, marking sticks, tape, etc., etc….. Then I have a full-length of the same matrial, and made the same. Above the top pockets, my wife embroider "Rick's Woodshop". They keep about 90-95 % of the dust and chips off of me…...Oh… I almost forgot… she sewed flaps over the pockets to keep the sawdust and chips out… my design….. lol. They work really good…...Just a FYI…............later.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Mine's denim, too. It stands in the corner when I'm not wearing it- great place to wipe off glue covered fingers :^)


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a denim one that same with my ShopSmith with its logo. I wore it once and found it uncomfortable around the back of my neck. So I haven't worn it for a while. I mostly wear bib overalls of which I have, I think four or five. Got another denim one for Christmas, but haven't worn it yet. bib-o are comfortable and has enough pockets for just about everything, even though I don't like to load up my pockets. Try one and see if you like it.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I had a pair of bib overalls one time… My dad gave them to me. Only thing is…. he cut the front pockets out of them…. wanted to make sure I had something to wear , and something to play with….. lol…... later.


----------



## BigG (Dec 30, 2009)

I wear leather every day. Protects your clothes, offers some protection against things flying at you that shouldn't be, has flaps that cover the pockets to keep saw dust out and pencils, rulers, etc. are always at hand. Rockler has a nice one.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't currently have one for working at home, but I am looking at getting one. I have "shop coat" I wear around school almost all the time, my students have nicknamed it the "robe of curiosity", when I have it on it means we are going to be doing something in the lab so they like it. However the Libarian doesn't like the coat, I have a study hall and if I wear the coat in to the libary I leave a trail of saw dust. 
The reason I am looking for an apron is that when I am not fully paying attention to the outfit I wear in the shop I end up wearing a low-cut shirt and sawdust gets trapped in my bra… maybe too much info for you guys…Oh well, it is terribly itchy.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

I have one, wear it about 50% of the time. I have a smock for woodturning to keep all the chips from going down my shirt.


----------



## deck99 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the comments folks. I like the one Highland offers.

deck99


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a ballistics nylon shop apron (Husky brand from Home Depot), which is okay, I really want a nice soft leather one though… A full on turners apron to keep the flying debris from going down my shirt…

I have my eye on a leather turners apron from Highland… That is a NICE apron…


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have a leather shop apron from Highland Woodworking. I don't wear it all of the time when I am in the shop, but I do put it on when I am working at the table saw. I have never had a major 'kickback' accident, but it seems to make sense to have something heavier than a sweat shirt protecting my mid-section.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Bib overalls cover it all ;-))


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I have and use coveralls for everytime I'm in the shop. I also have a great pair of insulated ones for when it is really cold. These are made of the thick duck cloth. When I am turning….I will wear a leather short apron in order to protect from "flung" debris….I also do the same when using the table saw and for when I am using the big planer….I think it comes down to comfort/convenience vs. safety…...If I could work well with a flak jacket on in the shop…I would do it….but since it would be nigh impossible…I wear what is comfortable and reasonable. I also wear my steel toed workboots …. but I am a bit obsessive when it comes to safety - the old saying goes…. When you say "I should have" it's too late….why take chances.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Steel toed boots are becoming a thing of the past. A steel worker told me they can save a crushed toe, but not one that has been amputated by steel toed boots. They are probably ok for light weight things falling.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I generally wear an apron to protect both my clothes from glue etc., (my wife hates my habit of wiping my hands on my clothes!) and the stuff around me from my keys, belt buckle and such. 
I also like having a convenient place to keep the ever errant pencil and measuring devices. 
My current apron is an old white canvas apron that belonged to my dad.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Topa…I've had my boots save me a couple times….the worst was when the axel on my bandsaw cart gave out and tilted the whole mess on my foot…..Luckily I only got a big ugly bruise instead of some crushed bones….but my reason for stating that I wear them is that my opinion about safe clothing is that you should always choose stuff to wear that is as safe as you can…the time to worry about safety is not after the cows left the barn so to speak…and I would certainly recommend a good pair of boots (toed or not) to a pair of sandals or tennis shoes in the shop…LOL


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

The pencil is the main problem. I solved the ruler one by keeping five near the bench (please don't ask the logic of that when pencils as so much cheaper). and besides I can still wear the same clothes to go down town after working in the shop if I wear the apron, and I can use it to wipe my hands on it after a gluing task.


----------



## davch00 (Jan 10, 2009)

topa…steel toe boots are still required at every factory around here. There has been a time or two I was mighty glad I had mine on at work….sorry I'm not trying to hijack or anything


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

WA state aka WIHSA supercedes OSHA here, so I suppose teh requierments amy be different. There may be areas where they require thme here too, I don't know. The steel worker told me they were better off without them. Too many toes lost ;-))

*Rick* Your dad probably cut the pockets out so he could get to his pants pockets underneath. I fill 'em up , so I leave the sides unbuttoned ;-)


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Aprons are for the kitchen! Pencils go on the ear, and tools get scattered around the work bench….. I have specific clothing I wear in the shop that has stains and glue, and wear marks on it. I tried one out one time but after a few minutes I felt the need to go check how my pies were doing in the oven ;o)


----------



## rareddy (Jan 31, 2009)

I wear one that a buddy gave me a few years ago. It's got more of a rubber coating on it… well, rubber under all of the glue that I've wiped on it. That's the best part of the apron for me.


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

if you are going to weart an apron, be sure to wear something underneath. otherwise the draft is like when you wear a hospital gown. and the shop stool is cold when you sit down.

russv


----------



## deck99 (Jun 25, 2008)

lol!


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

For those who want to keep pencils and rulers close at hand yet eschew full aprons just spotted "nail bibs" at Lowe's today for 77 cents each.

-Peter


----------



## chevyll (Jan 25, 2010)

I also have the denim apron as I have bout half doz left from my machinist days, LOL. True they do catch alot chips but rather have them on or in the apron pockets than all over my clothes. Plus Iam one that also use shop rags to wipe off glue and excess paint,or finishes, and if dont have shop rag wipe them off with fingers and just like a kid wipe it on my apron rather than my clothes LOL. In regaurds to MrsN coment bet that does get scratchy, hubby probably help clean them out LOL.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

I wear a leather apron, but only for welding and along with leather sleeves. For woodworking, I like my carpenters belt and braces. I have one of those blue shop coats I like to wear for glue ups and finishing.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I use an apron sometimes for extensive glue ups. The weird thing is my apron has no glue on it but all my bluejeans do


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

my sister made me a beautiful apron ive been afraid to wear in the shop…but i think im going to take it out there and use it for certain procedures ..will post a picture later today…..


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Dang! Who would have thought this would be such a popular topic. I was gonna read all the posts but I gotta get back to work.

But I gotta answer Stevethepeeve (that's as far as I got in the comments). I change! (when I'm at work)

I have a coveralls and sneakers I change into when I leave my desk job and go work in our shop.

At home I'm usually wearing jeans and a long sleeve shirt and I have a long leather apron that I wear sometimes.

Take care,

Bothus


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

ok grizzman, now you're scaring me (see my earlier comment)

russv


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I wear one from Duluth trading, heavy canvas, I am glad I was wearing it when I had my kickback accident, I carry pencils, 6" rule, tape measure, small square, dc remote and lots of extra sawdust in the pockets that I use to hide other things under.


----------



## Uncle_Salty (Dec 26, 2009)

During the winter at school, I wear a shop coat: http://www.school-safety.net/Shop_Coat,,Clothing.htm

It has big pockets, and protects my clothes. At home, or if I go into the shop on Saturdays or during the summer, I rarely wear a shop apron or shop coat. If I need to carry tools with on those endeavors, I wear the leather carpenters belt:

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/departments/tools-shop/tool-bags-tool-belts/92290.aspx?feature=product_11


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I got a Bucket Boss Carpenter's Apron a long time ago. I wore it once and never put it on again. It is not for me.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

What the heck is a bucket boss? An apron with a bucket on it?


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

I think that Rockler has a nice turners apron that has a knit collar or neck and fits snug , I have several that get worn on a off/on . This time of year I'm bundled in to many layers to add an apron


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

My wife made a denim apron for me. It's great for glue-ups, staining, painting, & etc.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't like them, aprons. I have two sets of clothes that I wear in my shop, they have glue, paint, and who knows what on them. I wear these only while working in the shop or around the yard.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

When I first read this, I never thought it would generate this much interest - 58 responses! Here's mine: I think shop aprons are pretty much individual preference, much like ball caps - leather, denim, canvas, etc,. I have a denim one but it's not comfortable around the back of the neck. Then I also wear a pretty heavy duty "fire hose" bib overall from Duluth Trading. That thing is made like a tank! I also wear heavy sweats under my bib-o, so I have plenty of protection against a kick-back. I do keep lots of old t-shirts around as rags to wipe my hands on - they come in handy for staining, waxing and buffing too. To keep sawdust out of my hair - what's left - I wear either a ball cap or a head-wrap - y'know, one of those bandana thing that ties in the back! And just before I come back into the house, the Boss (wife) makes me use a small hand vacuum on myself from head to toe so I won't leave a trail of sawdust on her floor. She's a neat-nick; when I get up to use the bathroom in the middle of the night, when I get back, the bed's made! LOL!
Getting back to the apron - I do highly agree with russv! I don't see how those Scottsmen do it!


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

I have an apron that I keep in the shop. I used it pretty consistently when I bought it and it kinda faded away. I did have the problem with it being uncomfortable on the back of my neck, but not when I wore a collared shirt.

Another problem that I had was that my smaller hand tools would fall to the bottom of the pockets. I might start wearing it again if I can get my girlfriend to sew the pockets to better accommodate my more frequently used tools.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

My wife is making me one right now, it should be ready in a couple of days. I asked for heavy denim.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I just wear a sweatshirt or T-shirt but it gets pretty dusty. If I have to "dress" for dinner or company comes over I can just turn it around and "Ouila'" front side is all neat & clean! Saves on laundry duties and water.


----------



## Dadzor (Nov 10, 2009)

I wear a leather one. One more layer between me and the table saw in case it kicks back. The pockets come in handy, too. I got mine on eBay from littlelittle_koala at http://cgi.ebay.ca/Welding-Leather-Long-Apron-36-long-with-Kevlar-thread_W0QQitemZ200459388372QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2eac4f85d4

If you search "leather apron" or "shop apron" you will find a good selection.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## bake (May 1, 2008)

Bibs, and in the winter insulated bibs. There's plenty of room for pencils and other tools and still enough room for me in them. Also I don't like hiking up my pants when the saw is running. Bibs just make it all easier.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Once I put it on, I don't feel quite as comfortable without it.

Got it at McGuckin Ace Hardware, in Boulder, CO


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Geez *Neil*, I can't see the floor in your shop either


----------



## larryparamedic (Nov 13, 2009)

my wife made me an apron out of denum . it's great . keeps the dust and shavings out of my pants !


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

I didn't like the strap going around the back of my neck either, so I cut the neck strap in half and my wife sewed the right end to the left waist strap and the left end to the right waist strap. I had it on me so she could mark where to sew them to fit me. Now with it criss-crossing at the back, no more back of the neck discomfort so I wear it a lot more now.


----------



## JerrySats (Jul 7, 2008)

I just started wearing one and like it a lot . I have a Lee Valley canvas apron . What I like most are the angled pockets that keep saw dust and shavings out and the cross style straps on the back that keep the load off your neck . The pockets are plenty big .


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

A year or so ago Shopsmith was giving a freebee denim apron with every order. It was the type that had the strap around the back of the neck, which many above have also found uncomfortable. However, I really liked the convenience of having pencils, 6" comb. sq., ruler, and remote control button for the dust collector in the handy pockets.

My wonderful wife, who is quite a sewer and quilter, modified the apron so that is now a "cross the Back" type. All I had to do was put gromets on each side of the apron at waist high. This modification has now been made on aprons for my son, son-in-law, and a guest apron as well. As an added touch, our names are also embroidered on the aprons.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a woodturners smock. When I am turning it keeps the shavings off of whatever I am wearing. My wife thought this was a great idea because she has never appreciated me coming back into the living area of the house with shavings all over me. There is only one problem - it only works if you put it on.


----------



## BriMtl (Mar 28, 2008)

I have the Lee valley one also. Don't even realize I have it on.
Saves wear and tear on my clothes.
The pockets are great.
Big plus is having the Dust collector remote clipped to it.


----------

